# Job



## fremont510guy (Dec 14, 2011)

i am an asian American looking for a job in Thailand.. i was just there last month stayed for 1 yr now i am in dubai, but will be back in Thailand soon, looking for employment other than being a teacher..lol..


----------



## Tine3023 (Jan 24, 2012)

I went to Thailand for holidays quite often and decided to stay there for good. But it is really hard to find a job. I looked for jobs everywhere in Thailand but no opportunity came up. But as a result of talking to many, many travellers and researching I've heard about an opportunity for German, English, Frensh and Italian speaking people for a job in Customer Care in Chiang Mai. I applied immediately. Keep the fingers crossed for me...


----------



## hostlistman (Jan 27, 2012)

th.jobsdbdotcom/th (change dot to .)
it will help you.


----------

